

What is the next bubble? - ThomPete
http://www.antipope.org/charlie/blog-static/2010/08/what-is-the-next-bubble.html

======
nickpinkston
Green tech is certainly a bubble. Have we even seen any real acquisitions? At
least DotCom made some people rich...

